# 12+ acres, cabin in east central Ohio



## Sturedman (Nov 18, 2012)

My neighbor is selling his 12 acres & cabin. I know a little about it. Cabin is about 65% complete. Has electric run to it, cabin is wired. Plumbing is installed with a rain catchment system at the moment. There is a well about 600 feet away, and at least 2 springs and a spring fed pond. Great hunting of deer and turkey. Cabin is 2 bedrooms and bathroom in the loft a bathroom, kitchen and room downstairs. It is a really nice piece of property, and I am still trying to get creative and buy it myself to add to mine lol. He is willing to do owner financing. He would like $75,000 cash for it, or $90,000 financed at 12% down and a 10 year note.


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

What county?


----------



## Sturedman (Nov 18, 2012)

It's in SE Guernsey County. Cumberland, OH.


----------



## Sturedman (Nov 18, 2012)

A video of the property for sale

http://youtu.be/KKbOt4MHXSU


----------



## Sturedman (Nov 18, 2012)

Bump


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I wish that was in Northcentral, Pa, I would be all over it....


----------



## Sturedman (Nov 18, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

You buy his, it is next door to you and already liveable


----------

